# An Anthro Game.



## kashaki (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.moddb.com/games/overgrowth

Cool looking game I found. Not finished yet though.

Thought it might be of some interest.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2009)

When they show video of the actual gameplay, I'll start caring. Like, 90% of indie games I've seen start get up to this stage (level building, concept art)... and then totally hit a wall when the real programming starts.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 6, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> When they show video of the actual gameplay, I'll start caring. Like, 90% of indie games I've seen start get up to this stage (level building, concept art)... and then totally hit a wall when the real programming starts.



Actually, the company who made this, Wolffire Games, actually made a game before this called Lugaru, so they can probably finish this. Lugaru was pretty fun, I'll have to check out Overgrowth when it's finished.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 6, 2009)

i loved the music they used


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow...I love the look of that editor. It's so simple.
Confuses me as to why I haven't seen anyone else use something like that lately.
UT04/T:V and Hammer just made me stop. I want to place a simple square room to start with and mold later, damn it. Not click three hundred buttons to do so.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 6, 2009)

Cute... Needs work though.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 6, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Needs work though.



Uh ...it's in development.


----------



## scarei_crow (Feb 7, 2009)

this has already been brought to attention and probably belongs in the "games with furries" sticky


----------

